# Made it through an "All-Hands Meeting"



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

An "All-Hands Meeting" is a meeting where everybody in the department gets together to have the big manager talk about the first quarter statistics with us.

Last time: I sat in the back, didn't say anything to anyone, hoped no one would ask me any questions, walked in late.

This time: Walked in on time, sat near people who I thought didn't like me, had two coworkers sit next to me (I talk to them!) and listened without being afraid of giving people the SA stare. I didn't have any panic attacks, and behaved myself :lol! Thanks, Paxil! 

I have had a lot of trust issues with these people - they talked about me behind my back! I still managed to bite my lip and like the meeting.

Hey - I have noticed a lot of triumphs lately, keep them coming in!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> listened without being afraid of giving people the SA stare.


 :haha :rofl :um



> Thanks, Paxil!


 Right on, Millenniumman75--it has certainly changed my life.



> I have had a lot of trust issues with these people - they talked about me behind my back! I still managed to bite my lip and like the meeting.


 Oh Yeh! Way to go, Millenniumman75! You Rock! :banana

Star :rub :clap


----------



## Temari (May 22, 2005)

Way to go milleniumman! It sounds like you handled yourself really well there. I haven't been around here that long so I don't know exactly how things were at work for you before, but it sounds like it sucked - big time!! All the more reason for you to feel proud of yourself for making the improvements that you have and not letting your crappy co-workers get to you! :yay



millenniumman75 said:


> listened without being afraid of giving people the SA stare.


I think this is hilarious, btw. :lol I really like the term "SA stare." It almost sounds like a super power or something. :b _Never fear, SA Man is here! Ridding the world of all evil, one insensitive, rude, over-confident jerk at a time!!!! _ you know, I think I'd go see that movie! opcorn :lol I think us SAers need a superhero! :duel


----------



## shawla (May 31, 2005)

WTG!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats! :yay You must explain this SA stare thing. It sounds useful.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Way to go! :banana :clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The SA stare is like derealization, or something like it. It makes people feel uncomfortable if I look at them too long. I would look at people and not be able to say anything to them. My timing coils are seriously off in this area. It's far better with Paxil, though. I think people around me are afraid that I will still give them the SA stare, so they are afraid to look at me.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> An "All-Hands Meeting" is a meeting where everybody in the department gets together to have the big manager talk about the first quarter statistics with us.
> 
> Last time: I sat in the back, didn't say anything to anyone, hoped no one would ask me any questions, walked in late.
> 
> ...


GG millennium from 2005!

This is when you started making progress right!?


----------

